# Any Reformed or Presbyterian Churches in Rochester-Minneapolis MN areas?



## Cotton Mather (May 25, 2008)

My wife and I are moving with our first child to Rochester, MN in January. I've looked for a number of different Reformed/Presbyterian churches through various denominational websites and found 1 PCA church in Rochester MN. I'm very happy about this as I've had mostly good experiences in the PCA. Minneapolis/St. Paul is about an hour away from where we'll live, and we'd be willing to drive if we found a good church in that area. Are there any Minnesotans in these areas who could direct me to a good Presbyterian church? Minnesota seems to be crawling with Lutheran churches, but I'm having a tough time finding Reformed parishes. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

